# DETECTOR DE SECUENCIA con re deteccion despues de 10 pulsos



## niajoma (Feb 2, 2007)

Necesito diseñar un detector de secuencia capaz de detectar el valor "1100" de un tren de bits sin formato que arrriban por una linea de datos serie. Los bits estan sincronizados con una señal de reloj.

Yo he pensado en colocar 4 ff´s tipo d en cascada como un shif registerque amntengan los ultimos bits y despues mediante un AND conectado a las salidas notQ0, notQ1, Q2, Q3 y asi conseguir un "1" en la salida si la secuencia es la esperada

Pero el problema no es ese, ademas necesito que una vez detectada esa secuencia se revise de nuevo pasados 10 bitios (o 10 pulsos de reloj) y si no se encuentra la secuencia mostrar activar una señaml de error

Yo supongo que debo hacer algun tipo de contador o algo que despues de 14 pulsos revise las entradas, como puedo hacer que estos funcione?


----------



## Apollo (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola niajoma:

Este circuito es muy báscio, tendrías que modificarlo para adecuarlo a tus necesidades:

Es un registro de desplazamiento de 4 bits, con la entrada serial, utiliza un contador 191 para saber cuándo han pasado los 14 pulsos de reloj y muestra en un led si el código es correcto o no.

También cuenta con dos display de 7 segmentos que muestran el número de pulsos del reloj, y se detiene cuando se cumplen los 14 pulsos de reloj. (Este circuito sólo es para visualización d elos pulsos, no es necesario para que funcione el detector del código).

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## niajoma (Feb 3, 2007)

Muchas gracias, hasta con display y todo, ahora le estoy haciendo unos cambios porque quiero que empiece a contar despues que acurre una de las secuencias de "1100", y que en ese momento comience a contar y revise cuando llegue a 14 a los ff´spense modificar el reset colocando un and en las salidas de los ff´spara revisar que la secuencia se cumplio y mandar la orden de que empiece a contar, que te parece?


----------



## Apollo (Feb 3, 2007)

Hola niajoma:

Que bueno que te sivió el circuito, los cambios son una buena posibilidad, lo dejé así de sencillo para que le pudieras hacer los cambios necesarios, nos cuentas como va quedando y cuando termines no se te vaya a olvidar subirlo   

Suerte!
Saludos al foro


----------

